
How a man accused of fraud uncovered the Stingray surveillance device - kanche
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/13/10758380/stingray-surveillance-device-daniel-rigmaiden-case
======
brazzledazzle
I can't believe it's possible to waive your right to appeal. That seems
unconscionable.

~~~
ck2
Also, every single day public defenders waive the right to a speedy trial on
behalf of their clients before those people even know what is happening or
what is being done.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=public+defenders+waive+right...](https://www.google.com/search?q=public+defenders+waive+right+to+speedy+trial)

You know, that pesky sixth amendment that was so important.

~~~
frandroid
Because otherwise the client will be in jail before their lawyers know what's
happening because the prosecution had all the time in the world to prepare
their case before laying down charges, and overworked public defenders need
time to build a case to defend an already built case?

~~~
ck2
The state often has near unlimited resources to prosecute a case, if given
extended time they can come up with all sorts of things.

Speedy trials protect the defendant from rotting in jail without charge for
years which is happening more and more now.

------
SFjulie1
So basically the journalist is amazed by the "weakness" of radio signal...
which is it can be (either in reception or in emission) localized by
triangulation ...

Wahou! A great re-discovery of how our two ears can localize the sound of
anything.

(I will let people search by themselves a little bit on how a RADIO receptor
can also be tracked with radio triangulation, emission is trivial. It implies
you can create stingray detectors with a big enough budget... ouch)

